# Pin removal tool



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Having problems a pin bar removal usher on a stubborn pin (i.e. it snapped!), I splashed out a full £6 from Amazon prime for the belwo... An absolute game changer!

Quality isn't amazing but it's all metal and is an absolute doddle, why didn't I invest sooner, I'll never know. No more puncture wounds!

My total watch tool collection is complete. A cheap case back remover, the below and a burgeon spring bar tool...


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/bergeon-stainless-steel-standard-ends-knurled-7767s

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style

My setup atm. It's getting there. I'm going to get one of them tool wallets with a few pieces and a case with a drawer to store the watches and straps .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a plastic version but that looks a much better buy ar £6 :thumbsup:


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks great , will that remove links in most watches etc ? I am new and that looks very handy

Any link for it please

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> Looks great , will that remove links in most watches etc ? I am new and that looks very handy
> 
> Any link for it please
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing it'll work on any bracelet with standard push pins for the links...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Selizo-Watch-Remover-Removal-Sizing/dp/B07H5F43N3/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1542557325&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=watch+link+removal+tool&dpPl=1&dpID=514-Qp2MbnL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've found the weak point in these affordable link removal tools isn't the base, it's the pin(s). The ability to replace those makes all the diffr'.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Have one or two of those but I prefer this as it penetrates deeper.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

PC-Magician said:


> Have one or two of those but I prefer this as it penetrates deeper.


 Said the Nun to the Bishop.....


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Said the Nun to the Bishop.....


I was thinking something similar i must say 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Said the Nun to the Bishop.....


 I hate to Brag. :teethsmile:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I use this one which also removes screwed pins with a fixed blade at the bottom and a revolving one at the top. The tool at the front holds various sized pins for pushing bracelet pins out, while the tool at the back is the screwdriver. The blade in the delrin collar on the left is the fixed bottom blade, and replaces the red slotted block when in use.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

:yes:



Roger the Dodger said:


> I use this one which also removes screwed pins with a fixed blade at the bottom and a revolving one at the top. The tool at the front holds various sized pins for pushing bracelet pins out, while the tool at the back is the screwdriver. The blade in the delrin collar on the left is the fixed bottom blade


 Link please Roger.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

r-macus said:


> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/bergeon-stainless-steel-standard-ends-knurled-7767s
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style
> 
> My setup atm. It's getting there. I'm going to get one of them tool wallets with a few pieces and a case with a drawer to store the watches and straps .





PC-Magician said:


> :yes:
> 
> Link please Roger.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> :yes:
> 
> Link please Roger.


 This is a cheaper version of the Horotec item which is very expensive (£100+), but perfectly adequate for occasional, amateur use.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Great timing,my chepo pin remover gave up the ghost yesterday .


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Got a Burgeon tool on Amazon for £13.95 delivered,in case any one needs one.


----------

